# NFO Revealed



## anantkhaitan (Sep 3, 2006)

Many a times you download some archive files with some 'nfo' file with it
And when you click on this nfo file some system information window opens........
STRICTLY OF NO USE


You can try a freeware "DAMN NFO Veiwer" which is a light weight tool for veiwing the content of NFO files which are generally instructions on how to use the downloaded archive....
This may of great use if you are not getting how to use your archive in a optimum way without mistakes


You can find the tool at :-
*www.damn.to/software/nfoviewer.html
or try
*softpedia.com/



NOTE: NFO files are not only 'System Info File' but also can be used as 'Text File'


Visit: " *filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=nfo&Search=Search " for getting a clear picture


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 3, 2006)

O good like wats the big deal with damn nfo viewer there is dizzy @ just 8KB 

*www.softpedia.com/get/Office-tools/Text-editors/DIZzy.shtml


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 3, 2006)

we can also view them by notepad


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2006)

Eh? ARGH!

havent you guys ever seen something in windows called "*Wordpad*" ?


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 3, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Eh? ARGH!
> 
> havent you guys ever seen something in windows called "*Wordpad*" ?


thts what i always..view them in notepad or word pad ...why do we need a spcl *nfo viewer !!


----------



## Anand_RF (Sep 3, 2006)

//Tutorial Start
Right-click >> Open with notepad.
//Tutorial End

Why do we need an extra installation?


----------



## Pathik (Sep 3, 2006)

Whoa .... great discovery ....


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 3, 2006)

.nfo file can also be opened with Notepad,just change it properties to notepad and you can read the text.....


----------



## knight17 (Sep 4, 2006)

Everyone who is using pirated softwares know this.


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 4, 2006)

why is it so ?does *nfo file  come only with pirated software...i never knew tht..i fell u use..some pirated software..and thts da reason u knw..it..
i have many other simple files which have *nfo..file ..and are not pirated !!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 4, 2006)

goes this even need explaning?


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 4, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> goes this even need explaning?


i didnt get u ..maybe u explain it..or be clear..


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey! If there is a NFO at the root folder of the archive, Proggies like WinRAR display it as a split screen in the Archive Window. You dont even need to extract the nfo and view it in notepad.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 4, 2006)

ok thats boaring  but can any body say in some nfo there are some pictures made using characters.. how is it made.. by some software or by manually


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 4, 2006)

the.kaushik said:
			
		

> ok thats boaring  but can any body say in some nfo there are some pictures made using characters.. how is it made.. by some software or by manually


same question...even i see pictures made using characters 
(like !! @@@>><<)etc. how are they made ?? i even see them in my mails and orkut scraps...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 4, 2006)

They are done by converting images to ascii, example this one ...
*www.text-image.com/convert/ascii.html


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 4, 2006)

^^thanx...


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 4, 2006)

knight17 said:
			
		

> Everyone who is using pirated softwares know this.



No man,just googled it(.nfo)


----------



## anantkhaitan (Sep 4, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> same question...even i see pictures made using characters
> (like !! @@@>><<)etc. how are they made ?? i even see them in my mails and orkut scraps...



Well for that you can try a small nifty tool ASCII Generator v6.0.8 Freeware again and weighing 95 kb Just you need to have .NET installed.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 4, 2006)

thats superb....  thnx all


----------



## thecyclone2k (Sep 5, 2006)

nfo is useful in torrents and irc to find out the release details and file info.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 5, 2006)

the.kaushik said:
			
		

> ok thats boaring  but can any body say in some nfo there are some pictures made using characters.. how is it made.. by some software or by manually



See this thread 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32717

Solves all ur questions


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Sep 7, 2006)

well wordpad n notepad don't display quite a lot nfo's correctly , i suggest you use the opensource Notepad++ for viewing them . here r screenshots of the same nfo in all three text editors . you can decide for yourself .

Image 1
Image 2
Image 3
Image 4


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 7, 2006)

such a huge pic is bandwidth wastage..Mods plz remove those


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 8, 2006)

i like normal notepad view better....


----------

